# Absurd or dangerous things you see on a pier



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey pier and surf community! I was wondering what are some dangerous absurd or funny things you see/hear onpiers and while also fishing the surf. Once again I would just like to know!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Absurd....guy taking a whiz off the end of a pier in the middle of the summer day with women and children on the pier. Won't name the pier because the guy still fishes out there. Dangerous....any time guys are in the heat of a spanish mackrel run off the end of the pier and everyone is throwing gotcha plugs without ever looking behind them. Seen some really bad hang-ups where guys have been snagged.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well there is only one pier near me and the one thing that pisses me off is that the rules posted clearly on the fence in front the pier state "no alcohol". Now don't get me wrong, there is nothing wrong with throwin back a few cold ones, but when you are s**t faced, lead, hooks and alcohol just don't mix. Problem is, the rules are not enforced by the owner of the pier. Even though you sign a release form when you pay, I still take pics on the cell and tell him about people drinkin. That way when someone or myself gets hurt they have a leg to stand on in court.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

RuddeDogg said:


> Well there is only one pier near me and the one thing that pisses me off is that the rules posted clearly on the fence in front the pier state "no alcohol". Now don't get me wrong, there is nothing wrong with throwin back a few cold ones, but when you are s**t faced, lead, hooks and alcohol just don't mix. . . . .


+1 RD! And to go along with what LRJ said, that situation can get bad bad bad during a Spanish run. I have no problem with folks having a few and having a good time either, have been known to do it a few times myself, but I hate being around an irresponsible drunk (fishing or otherwise) when I am trying to enjoy myself.

I have never seen someone piss off the pier with women and kids out there during the day. That's crazy. One of the piers I have been to (Apache down in SC) actually has restrooms halfway out the pier, which is really nice. I've seen a lot of folks find an isolated spot at night and do it, though.

About the worst situation I have seen was a couple of years ago off the Veterans Pier on Murrells Inlet down in SC near Captain Dick's Marina. There's a bar there beside the marina, which is no problem, and folks walk out onto the pier after they've been drinking (normally no problem at all). Now keep in mind this is a pier over the inlet. A bunch of drunks walks down to the end where my wife and I were fishing and they were chatty and friendly enough, no problems, but then they walk about 25 feet away from us back toward where they came from when one of them climbs up on the top rail and takes a jump. Now the tide was not up, and that water in there within "jumping distance" is shallow to begin with. , and it was dark so there was no way he could have known if there was. He stood up, walked out to where the water was deep enough to swim in and swam the channel all the way back to beside the marina (a long a$$ swim and a long-enough walk). Stupid thing to do, and his buddies were "cheering" him on as he swam back the channel. Oh yeah, with BOATS IN THE WATER to boot.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Absurd things...cutting rays tails and barbs off. Killing "trash" fish and throwing them back in because you don't know how to fish for something worth while. Cleaning 10" Spanish in plain sight and the DNR not responding. Dropping short Spanish straigh down into the sharks waiting below instead of walking to the other side and tossing him in. Drunks. Weekend fishermen telling everyone how to catch fish even though they're not. Throwing hunks of fish to the 6' sharks under the pier on a Zebco or 3000 sized spinner (seen both), on a pier that doesn't allow sharking in a county that doesn't allow sharking.


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

I had a blue on my pin rig one day and some snorkeler came outta nowhere and was telling me theres a fish there....I told him it was my bait and he was like oh ok and left. It was just kinda funny....


----------



## rsqchief5 (Jan 5, 2009)

*I could go on for days....*

Ditto on the spanish run...

Tourists with their 14' uglystick they just bought (spinning reel facing up) trying to throw 6oz. and half a bunker....

The guy that has only ever fished his backyard pond, lipping that first bluefish like a largemouth...

the kid that manages to land a 4 'shark and picks it up by the tail only to have it clamp down on his calf.....

the guy that hooks up with a big skate/ray and walks obnoxiously down the rail yelling at everyone in his way to move....

the people that will run from half way down the planks to your spot on the rail as soon as you step away to unhook a fish....because they think that is the only 5' of water that there are fish in.....

the adult, not kid, that continually casts at a 45 degree angle despite your polite coaching, and gets pissed when you reel in his line....

the people that feel they need to keep EVERY fish that they bring over the rail just to take home and show off. Forget the fact that they are staying in a hotel and have no freezer or way to cook the fish....

the guy that throws his fish in a bucket without ice and stays out on the pier for 8 hours at a time....

the local kid that thinks he can do what ever he wants because his out of work, alcoholic, and obnoxious dad hangs out there....

the surfers that will intentionally surf within 50' of the pier....

the kayaker tourist that will paddle right into your anchor line of your pin rig...

the tourist that unkowingly reels in the sea gull, pelican or God forbid an Osprey and tries to free it from their line without the aid of others or a towel.....

ok, I will now climb down from my soapbox. Thank you.


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

ahh How could I forget about the upside down spinning reelers...HILARIOUS....Also seen a guy with gotchas on a bottom rig.


----------



## jamesriverrat (Apr 30, 2009)

dangerous things to do on piers not announcing your casts (going out/fire in the hole/ FOUR!!!!!!) especially when the pier is busy and using long rods (heavers) leaving the pier gaff laying on the deck with no cover.


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

rsqchief5 said:


> Ditto on the spanish run...
> 
> Tourists with their 14' uglystick they just bought (spinning reel facing up) trying to throw 6oz. and half a bunker....
> 
> ...


you forgot The Mighty staff members that make up rules as they go

The guy who picks up your reel when a king or code makes a runn

the guy who stomps any fish not to his likeing 

the people that get caught with undersized fish after you and a dozen of other people tell them its to small

the drunk guy that passes out at 10am in the morning and dosent tend to his pin rig

Oh and the surfer that trys to cut the pier and gets owned by the pilelings


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

#1 thing that always gets me is people that try to be different,
If every single person is casting 8oz dont cast 5
If the right corner is full of only pin rigs dont just sling a bait out between them 
If everyone is reeling in their rigs to allow the fisherman to fight his fish dont swear you are far enoguh away and leave yours out
If pier carts are lined up down the pier dont park yours on the T
If everyone uses braid use braid if everyone uses mono use mono


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

the guy that has to throw a gotcha on your pin rig cuz he swares theres fish schooling on it


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

11' with a crowded pier and a sidearm cast. Second time he took my cap, he left(tackle shop for repairs?) 
Jumpers, bait stealers, Spot stealers.
Pot/beer in EXCESS
People that THINK they own 20' of rail with 4 rods
People with $500 set ups that have no IDEA how to cast straight.
People that say " I MUST USE BRAID". Mono works fine and was here first. 
Out of control little kids. I do not have eyes in the back of my head. Lord knows I try. 
I bought the lights, I get to fish in the light. I get bumped, Lite goes too.
Big rig guy, casts with no "going out, looking back,etc" , 12/0 hooked hard in a guys hip. Down to the hipbone. Caster was pissed. 
To many people get hurt and to many laugh. WE use to help. Whats up with that?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

The one I will carry to my grave was on Grandview (may she rest in peace) when a guy no one knew yelled "Going out" and (we were all behind the line) he does a Full 360 tornado cast clearing the deck, funny now but to see full grown men diving into pier carts, behind chairs, face first into slime covered deck boards. Needless to say before his bait hit the water he had 6 grown men telling him if he ever did that again he would hit the water before his bait did.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

wow...lol! man i have never seen any of those things happening on the pier i freqeunt. this is hilarius. the only bad thing i saw was a surfer that went right into someones drum rig and completely screwed the line/himself up. the drum rigger was not happy. he actually said "yo punk im coming down there and gonna kick your ass next time that happens" and he moves his rig to the other side.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

*absurd or dangerous things you see on a pier*

Old folks that pier fish at night during fall spot runs in a crowd that have spin reel upside down on a 6'6" conventional rod missing half the guides , line on all twisted, throwing across other peoples lines a 3 oz. bank sinker,on a 2 hook bottom rig with 5/0 rusty hooks baited with whatever that would gag a maggot ,hasn't cleaned his glasses and can't see out of them, is drunk and smells bad and brought his overweight daughter with a dental problem that has just fallen madly in love with you, thunder in the distance....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Folks that are fishing on the end of a pier with a spotrig,and will not move away from the rail for 20sec.. If you say heads up or in a VERY POLITE way ask them to move from the rail or stepback for just a few seconds so that you can make a cast,that person should move when the signs plainly state "drumfishing and pinrigging only",wouldn't you think?? Well,many are very hesitant to do it,even when it is explained how dangerous it can be when an 8oz sinker is traveling at light speed.. 

At one time on piers it was accepted that you could just duck down against the rail and be fine.. Was fishing on one of our local piers here in NC,Rodanthe Pier.. It was at night during a massive drumblitz, and a freind of mine asked for the rail to be cleared.. It was except one guy insisted that he just stoop down beside the rail.. He did this an the freind casted.. Well the 60lb shockline had a fray that he had not seen in the line.. The line parted as he was into the cast and the sinker flew sideways.. Hit the "ducked guy" just above the temple.. Guy went down like a shot goose,and you could hear the thud when it hit him.. There was blood coming off the side of his head.. The emergency squad was called out of Nags Head,as we had none here on Hatteras,and they toted him off on a stetcher.. I feared the man would die,but he was out there the next day all bandaged up,and did get back when someone asked from then on.. Personally,I will NEVER CAST without my right side being completly clear during a cast.. That night on the peir taught many of us drumfisherman that safety is more important than a fish on the deck.. Of course there are those that are greedy.. 

This is where the story comes in about the most absurd thing I have seen.. While this guy is laying face down on the deck semi awake,and bleeding from the head,another guy that I know but don't choose the word "freind" to describe him,stands just over this guy and yells "headsup" and cast right over the guy laying on the deck..... About as bad as I have seen...


----------



## rsqchief5 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Saw this happen at the point....*

October 2010....we were in the conga line and a NOOBIE was in the mix. He took 2 steps forward and let his 6-n-bait fly. He was using a spinning reel and I guess his finger came off the line too soon. The guy beside him caught it in the back of the head. Guy dropped to his knees like he had been shot. Noob was quickly promted to leave the area.

The point, like the end of the pier is somewhere you dont run into the first time you go there. I spent years NEAR the end of the pier and NEAR the point watching and learning. And then only approached cautiously....for my own safety if nothing else.

Piers should issue a "learners permit" that only allows access to part of the pier. After ample learning time, you could get issued a full access pass.....just saying. lol


----------



## Love to Fish (May 31, 2011)

Guys who think that they own the end of the pier. The same guys who take up the space of 5 guys and camp with their giant pier carts all day on the pier so that nobody can use an entire rail.

Those guys who think that they own a spot on the rail.

Guys who steal your spot as soon as you step away to take a fish off the hook. 

Spot crowders, especially when the pier is empty.

People who trash talk the newby instead of stepping up to help out.

Newbies or the drunk guy who constantly cast over your line, but thinks you're wrong when you call him on it. 

People who think that nobody should be able to chose the line type that they prefer and get pissed when they see braided line.

Dudes who are excessively drunk in a place where families hang out.

Dude pissing off the pier in broad daylight with my wife and kid sitting there.

Drug deals with my wife and kid sitting there.

People who cut the fish/skates/rays/whatever that they don't want just because before releasing them or dumping them on the ground or in the trash.

The surfers who have miles of beach to use, but have to own the wave right next to the pier.


The point is that piers are public areas for family use and should be shared, and that fishing is supposed to be fun and relaxing. Too much stuff that goes on on a pier is anything but family oriented or relaxing.


----------



## baitslinger (Mar 23, 2004)

Pier workers with sorry attitudes.
People who cut the wings off of skates and then throw them back in alive.


----------



## jnc3000 (May 18, 2010)

throwing sinkers at boats or jet skis then come up with ever reason why they can get away with it.

leaving a pile of dead fish on the t

the i own the t because i fish here every weekend

set the pin rig in the middle of the t

use 5 rods when the limit is 3, then get mad when they can't man there rods


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I think one of the most absurd things one can do on a pier is cut bait on the seats. Next time you are at the Dollar Tree buying clothes; get a cutting board and bring it along.

One of the most redundant absurd things is the loss of styrofoam cooler lids. I doubt that a styrofoam lid has ever successfully accompanied the cooler off the pier as they get blown over the side. Those ought to be outlawed on peirs.

I haven't really witnessed any too dangerous but I do worry a little when I see someone with too long of a rod on a pier. It makes hooking the guy behind you easier.

Ohh yeah. Why litter? There are trash cans for a reason.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Love to Fish said:


> Guys who think that they own the end of the pier. The same guys who take up the space of 5 guys and camp with their giant pier carts all day on the pier so that nobody can use an entire rail.
> 
> Those guys who think that they own a spot on the rail.
> 
> ...


 Won't call you out on your opinion,because I agree on much of this,and don't fit into any of the catagories you have just described... Although,the end of a pier is for king fishermen and drum fishermen,at least on the piers I go to.. Don't think anyone should be intemidated or should listen to folks that THINK they own the end.. They are in the minority,but there are unwritten rules there..They ARE THERE for a reason.. For safety and for the benefit of all the anglers out there to make sure they land their fish of a lifetime.. During a drumblitz or during a king blitz (haven't seen one in many years),the end of a pier has to work like a well oiled machine to get everyone's fish in,trust me on this... 

If you want to fish the end,fish it,but at least ask a question or two.. No one knows all,and all can learn,that includes folks fishing the end of a pier for their first time...


----------



## Love to Fish (May 31, 2011)

Drumdum said:


> Won't call you out on your opinion,because I agree on much of this,and don't fit into any of the catagories you have just described... Although,the end of a pier is for king fishermen and drum fishermen,at least on the piers I go to.. Don't think anyone should be intemidated or should listen to folks that THINK they own the end.. They are in the minority,but there are unwritten rules there..They ARE THERE for a reason.. For safety and for the benefit of all the anglers out there to make sure they land their fish of a lifetime.. During a drumblitz or during a king blitz (haven't seen one in many years),the end of a pier has to work like a well oiled machine to get everyone's fish in,trust me on this...
> 
> If you want to fish the end,fish it,but at least ask a question or two.. No one knows all,and all can learn,that includes folks fishing the end of a pier for their first time...


You are absolutely right, but there should be more respect on both sides. The problem, as I see it, is that too many act in public as if they are in their own homes and have every right to do as they wish. Unfortunately these few often ruin it for everybody else. I've been treated very well by some of the more experienced guys on the pier. The first bluefish I caught was thanks to a pier regular who gave me a Gotcha and showed me how to use it. I've had good experiences with new fishermen too, and have passed fishing tips to those curious and willing to learn.


----------



## Piddlin (Jun 1, 2011)

All the examples listed above is the main reason I try to avoid pier fishing. I got ruined on the piers as a kid fishing with my Dad. Now, I much prefer the surf. Even if I don't catch much, there is less chance of being crowded and to me easier to relax.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Love to Fish said:


> . . . .Newbies or the drunk guy who constantly cast over your line, but thinks you're wrong when you call him on it. . . .


I told one a couple of years ago who would toss out and cross 3-4 then step back and say, "Now that one's straight out there" that this wasn't geometry class, but he had no concept of casting relatively parallel to shore. When I was waist-high and I would go with my dad, if I crossed lines on the cast, he made me either drop it straight down (which I didn't like to do) or walk down to the surf and practice casting straight before he'd let me come back and cast again. I really, really hate it when people cast over other lines or the ones who decide since they crossed the lines to go ahead and reel them (and other rigs in) without walking down the rail and bringing it in without bothering anyone.

The problem with those folks fishing those spinning reels upside down on rods with missing guides is I've seen days when they were the ones pulling up a big whiting or a fat black drum, and that sucks.


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

Uh oh, is it not right to piss off the pier?confused: won't happen again.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Why does it all of a sudden smell like Spunk Queen  (looking around)


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

The drunks that have no clue but give everyone advice.
Folks that do not pay attention to what is going on around them, for their own safety and others.
Folks who think that everyone on the pier is suppose to baby sit their children
Folks that bring a bass rod and reel with split shot for weight and cast above everyone else and cannot understand why everyone is tangled.
Folks that think the rules are not for them.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Piddlin said:


> All the examples listed above is the main reason I try to avoid pier fishing. I got ruined on the piers as a kid fishing with my Dad. Now, I much prefer the surf. Even if I don't catch much, there is less chance of being crowded and to me easier to relax.


This.

I think I'd rather fish the surf with baitless hooks than deal with this kind of crap.


----------



## Love to Fish (May 31, 2011)

Eattheflounder said:


> Uh oh, is it not right to piss off the pier?confused: won't happen again.


Yes, there is something wrong with pissing in public, and there are laws to back my opinion.

In Virginia Beach, urinating in public is a Class 4 misdemeanor, which could also bring a charge of public exposure, another Class 4 misdemeanor. The fine and cost(court fee) for urinating is public is total $111. In other cities/states, being charged with public urination can lead to heavier charges. You would be smart to piss somewhere else, especially when women and children are present.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

(Edited for spelling)

"This is where the story comes in about the most absurd thing I have seen.. While this guy is laying face down on the deck semi awake,and bleeding from the head,another guy that I know but don't choose the word "friend" to describe him,stands just over this guy and yells "heads up" and cast right over the guy laying on the deck..... About as bad as I have seen... "

He is FHB for sure.......Ruthless?.......

Ten years ago there was a decent drum bite on Kitty Hawk Pier one sunny September clear water day. It was in the middle of the week and there were perhaps four fellas fishing for Drum, with one fish per hour coming on deck, not enough fellas Drum fishing to totally take over the end....

There was a man bottom fishing in the middle of the end, and we would ask him to please move back for a second, and he could come back after I went out. The afternoon wore on and each time we asked him, he got a bit more irritated. I told him it was a safety issue. He had watched many casts go out and it was evident, it was best to move.

I caught a Drum and after getting him back in the water, I went to the rail and asked the man one more time, which evidently was one time too many and he refused to move back off the rail, and stared out to sea..

At that time I used a long drop and would be politely termed extremely dangerous 

As previously mentioned there was a decent bite going on and I was not there to watch. I asked a couple more times, he ignored me, I called "Heads Up" and promptly broke off on the cast, the 8 ounce sinker hit the top rail at full speed with a bang, narrowly missing the Spot fella. There was an indent in the railing, from the sinker a few feet from where he was standing, the well dented sinker lay on the deck....

Spot man must decided he had made enough of a statement and he hurriedly left.

I regret breaking off, relief that I did not injure him, but selfish as it may sound I was more angry with fact that he decided to stand his ground and turn a pleasant afternoon into a potential tragedy. 

I am FHB for sure........Ruthless?........


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I dont pier fish much but I don't get some of you guys, if you hit someone with you sinker it is your fault reguardless if you asked him to move. Him not moving does not give you the right to put someone else in harms way. If someone is fishing where you want to be fishing...tough chit, fish somewhere else


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"I dont pier fish much but I don't get some of you guys, if you hit someone with you sinker it is your fault reguardless if you asked him to move. Him not moving does not give you the right to put someone else in harms way. If someone is fishing where you want to be fishing...tough chit, fish somewhere else "

That would be correct I would be at fault for hitting the fella who chose not to move out of a clearly dangerous situation, similar to hitting a bicyclist who chooses to ride on a busy highway, I would be at fault...

As far as Drum fishing/King which is where it is practiced and not allowed on the other portions of the pier , A pier that grew up on and have fished for over forty years,

Tough chit .............they can fish somewhere else.....


----------



## Tomsatx (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow I have seen alot as mentioned above since most of our fishing was on land / pier. One of the more common safety concerns I see are with tackle and handling of fish. Hard heads are very common in Texas and seem to surprise the angler of their barbs. One gentleman had caught a large hard head and the barb went clear through his hand. He was asking fisherman what to do and if its supposed to hurt as bad as he experienced. He eventually came up to me with a bloody t shirt wrapped around his hand. I told him that they do in fact have a nasty film that is what is bad. That slimy crap in your body is bad and should be cleaned out properly. Broken barbs will need to be takedn out. I think education is key to fishing. I dont believe a fishing license should absolutely consist of a class similar to hunting, but at least put good info in the license and regulation book. I wasReferencing a new fisherman to read the guideline book to see the descriptions and names of different species of fish, but its is useless. I had to show him pictures of common fish around that area and felt ashamed that my state doesnt offer a better reference book for beginners and should be a better guide in the precautions and good safety practices that should be used everytime your fishing. Imagine your first time without guidance and al you have is this stupid booklet that is mostly truck ads and your trying to identify a species of a fish on your line. What if it was a catfish / sting ray dog fish, and it doesnt describe the barbs and BAM, day is now hindered because you got stuck by a bait stealer!


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

i love it when there is a group of young guys who think that but threats and sheer numbers they can take over the tee or any other part of the pier. case in point is buckroe last year when this happened to me and my brother and all the people started talking chit and making threats. Im not big on threats i like to handle buisness so i told them to shut it up and one of the little S.O.Bs pulled a fillet knife in a threatning manner. You should have seen the look on his face when i turned around and he could see the 45 i carry on my waist. Little was said after that and for the rest of the day i fished where in wanted


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Just bc you grew up there gives you more right to be there then anyone else? What an A hole


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

justinfisch01 said:


> Just bc you grew up there gives you more right to be there then anyone else? What an A hole


Dude, who are you directing that at.....The pier we fish do tell you...." No bottom fishing here" and some do it anyway. These are the ones who get the BKBS.....Or a beatdown with a new Skunkstix......


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

It was directed to the person that acts like they own the damn pier!!!!! When you encounter a problem like that when it is clearly posted you point out the sign one time, perhaps he didn't see it, if that doesn't work you inform the pier master. Nothing gives anyone the more right to the pier than someone else. If there is a problem point it out, not worth a trip to the hospital over fishing. Its the above ^ mentality that give pier fishing a bad name.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

justinfisch01 said:


> It was directed to the person that acts like they own the damn pier!!!!! When you encounter a problem like that when it is clearly posted you point out the sign one time, perhaps he didn't see it, if that doesn't work you inform the pier master. Nothing gives anyone the more right to the pier than someone else. If there is a problem point it out, not worth a trip to the hospital over fishing. Its the above ^ mentality that give pier fishing a bad name.


Ok brother. Just wanting to make sure we and you know who your calling an @$$hole.....The interwebz will make a man outta anyone...Gotta love it, thanks Al...


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Pier fishermen.  

Every one of 'em thinks they're better/more right than all the others.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Stinking pier fisherman.......


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"It was directed to the person that acts like they own the damn pier!!!!! When you encounter a problem"

You must be speaking to me, are you Stinky's little Cousin? Sister?


I don't fish Memorial Day

I don't fish Fourth of July

I don't King Fish anymore, I have spent ten solid years on the planks fishing, I quit my job and fished every day 260 days a year

However I do fish for Drum on the OBX during a six week period every Fall if I can. I am FHB and am usually serious and sober when I am after them.

Of the fellas I grew up fishing the planks with, I am amongst the most caring and forgiving of Grizzwolds, Pilgrims, vacationers. I have removed hooks out of several dozen fingers and palms, retrieved multitudes of lost rods and tackle for children, taught a fair number of willing young people how and where to fish. I have given untold quantities of fresh fish to the poor and indigent native grandmothers of Hatteras. I don't brandish guns or pull knives on people. I have never had it come to blows in all of the "problems". I have asked hundreds, if not thousands of people in the danger zone to step back for a moment, and it is just for a moment and then they can have full use of that space......waited patiently until they were safely out of the way and then cast. 

I just fish during a very limited time frame and when I am out there at the end of world and it is the end of the world (It is not Disneyland) 

However, when in the interest of safety if I ask you to move and you choose to stay in the impact zone to make a point about "turf".........you are the one putting your welfare at risk not me, I am going out regardless, if you choose to call me names, I will cast even harder...


----------



## jbyrd24 (Nov 8, 2010)

*Wow*

Just wanted to thanks you guys for the instruction and advice you have given me over the past year. It has helped me to become a better fisherman whether from on a pier or in the surf. From the last threads I've read I'm ashamed of some of you guys. I know you probably could give a chit, but thats how I am. Whether speaking to someone face to face or on the internet you should know you can't undo what's been said. Why dont you stick to the original post. Bryan


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

Shooter said:


> Why does it all of a sudden smell like Spunk Queen  (looking around)


I was thinking the same thing or at least how he would have blown this thread up. Skunk Kitty was good for a laugh.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> (Edited for spelling)
> 
> "This is where the story comes in about the most absurd thing I have seen.. While this guy is laying face down on the deck semi awake,and bleeding from the head,another guy that I know but don't choose the word "friend" to describe him,stands just over this guy and yells "heads up" and cast right over the guy laying on the deck..... About as bad as I have seen... "
> 
> ...


 Got sump'n agenst me speeliin???  

Yes,I would say L.H. was ruthless,thank the lord he be in Ohio now....


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

love to fish said: "Yes, there is something wrong with pissing in public, and there are laws to back my opinion.

In Virginia Beach, urinating in public is a Class 4 misdemeanor, which could also bring a charge of public exposure, another Class 4 misdemeanor. The fine and cost(court fee) for urinating is public is total $111. In other cities/states, being charged with public urination can lead to heavier charges. You would be smart to piss somewhere else, especially when women and children are present."

I understand. It was meant to be in fun. I will be sure to never do that in VB or on any pier or where women and children are. I will only use proper and legal recepticles in proper and legal facilities.


----------



## Love to Fish (May 31, 2011)

Eattheflounder said:


> love to fish said: "Yes, there is something wrong with pissing in public, and there are laws to back my opinion.
> 
> In Virginia Beach, urinating in public is a Class 4 misdemeanor, which could also bring a charge of public exposure, another Class 4 misdemeanor. The fine and cost(court fee) for urinating is public is total $111. In other cities/states, being charged with public urination can lead to heavier charges. You would be smart to piss somewhere else, especially when women and children are present."
> 
> I understand. It was meant to be in fun. I will be sure to never do that in VB or on any pier or where women and children are. I will only use proper and legal recepticles in proper and legal facilities.


Yeah, I know. I'm a buzz kill.


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Back in the late 80's, BIP, there were 2 older gentlemen who working out their livers on the end of the pier.

I was there on my own, and there were 4 other guys fishing that night as well.

It was mid October, around 10:30 or so. The fishing was slow, but the water at the end of the pier was shimmering with silver sides, but not a sign of anything feeding on them. No one had hooked anything for the past 2 hours or so, the the tide had bottomed and was just starting to rise.

One of the rods had a pickup, one of the liver athletes runs over and grabs the rod, sets the hook, and begins to play the fish. After 20 minutes or so, the fish shows, a big bluefish in the 15# range. He horses the fish and the leader pops.

5 minutes later, there is another run, and the other liver athlete grabs the rod. The reel has a very jerky drag, and the guy reaches up to adjust it, then, after 10 seconds or so, both hands back on the rod, just lets it go....

We all dropped our mouths in disbelief, as the rod and reel goes skipping across the first few swells, then disappears from sight.

Well, it was not the guys rod who picked it up and dropped it, he thought it belonged to his drinking buddy, and he starts apologizing for losing the rig. In fact, it belonged to one of the other 4 guys.....

After a few tense seconds, the guy who owned the rig says, “My ex father-in-law, the SOB, gave that to me, I never liked him, or the rig”. He started laughing, then, we all started laughing, and nothing else was said, for a while.

The 2 drinking guys gathered their stuff and left about 20 minutes later. The 4 guys started laughing again, and I asked if I was missing something. The guy who owned the rod and reel that went swimming then said, “The SOB who dropped that rod, is my ex father-in-law”.


Blaine


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

lol. good story. would recommend to others.


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

OVmadman said:


> i love it when there is a group of young guys who think that but threats and sheer numbers they can take over the tee or any other part of the pier. case in point is buckroe last year when this happened to me and my brother and all the people started talking chit and making threats. Im not big on threats i like to handle buisness so i told them to shut it up and one of the little S.O.Bs pulled a fillet knife in a threatning manner. You should have seen the look on his face when i turned around and he could see the 45 i carry on my waist. Little was said after that and for the rest of the day i fished where in wanted


 well at buckroe were i fish most the year. they close the T off to just drum and cobia fishermen. this is for safty resons and also so bottom rigs do not get tangled in the lines of drum/cobia fishermen. but at the same time the kids at buckroe are very rude and ignorent and have i witnessed alot of stupid stuff from ppl out there. i hope these stupid arses did not mess up the fishing exprence for you and hope to see you out there this year.


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

To the guys that conduct thier drug deals on the piers....My last time out I had the pleasure of fishing with a member of the DEA drug taskforce and I have at other times fished with many different members of the police force.....Never know who that other guy might be throwing lead beside you....


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

This is a family site.. watch the language.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

didn't drink so much back in the day. pier and beach seems to be a drink/smoke party. Lord knows I drink. Never while fishing. Gotta drive home DRUNK and ??????. Life is much more than a fishing trip. I messed up once. I got hit. Their fault, but I was drunk. DUI is no fun.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I was about 9 or 10 fishing with my dad down Morehead way on a pier. (don't ask the name it was a long time ago) There was nothing going on at all. One guy hooked up on what we think was a nice Blue but before he could even get it in a bunch of others rushed over there and started casting right on top of him. Well one cast right over his line and broke him off. Next thing we hear is yelling then a big fist fight breaks out. Needless to say dad loaded me up and said lets try the surf.


----------



## JOrlick (Mar 20, 2011)

GreenFord said:


> I was about 9 or 10 fishing with my dad down Morehead way on a pier. (don't ask the name it was a long time ago) There was nothing going on at all. One guy hooked up on what we think was a nice Blue but before he could even get it in a bunch of others rushed over there and started casting right on top of him. Well one cast right over his line and broke him off. Next thing we hear is yelling then a big fist fight breaks out. Needless to say dad loaded me up and said lets try the surf.


Seen that kinda thing more than once. Buddy had a 5 or 6# spanish on his pin rig, made a run parallel to the surf and down the pier a little, got him to the pier right before it opens up into the T. The fish was still a little green and made his way to the left towards to surf, after he'd made it a few feet some guy with a rented rod and reel flipped the reel into freespool, 3ounces of lead hit the fish right in the head, knocked the fish off. He got a few dirty looks but no one said anything to him.


----------



## jamesriverrat (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm surprised none of the pier god's have responded to this thread with their cupcakes BS come on guy's your slipping


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

jamesriverrat said:


> I'm surprised none of the pier god's have responded to this thread with their cupcakes BS come on guy's your slipping


Are you looking for an argument??? I think some are showing their @$$ just fine on their own....


----------



## jamesriverrat (Apr 30, 2009)

Commmmeeee ONNNN CLETIS.....LOL!!! Just joking, no Mike that's not what I come to this sight for. I was just responding to a trend in recent posts. Didn't mean to disrupt the balance, that's all I'm gonna say! Keep trying you will find someone to argue with you.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm not looking but I can run with the big dogs....................Got the pointed hat to prove it.....


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

*Who is Cletis?*

*This Cletis?*


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

The Ol time pier guys have earned their stripes and splinters and most would be better off if they took my daddy's advice... "Funny how you are born with 2 ears and 2 eyes and only 1 mouth, watch and listen twice as much as ya talk and ya might learn something"

You can drive into oncoming traffic all ya want, we just dont want to hear ya fuss when ya get run over.


----------



## NCfisher (Mar 27, 2011)

> I could go on for days....
> Ditto on the spanish run...
> 
> Tourists with their 14' uglystick they just bought (spinning reel facing up) trying to throw 6oz. and half a bunker....
> ...





> you forgot The Mighty staff members that make up rules as they go
> 
> The guy who picks up your reel when a king or code makes a runn
> 
> ...





> Guys who think that they own the end of the pier. The same guys who take up the space of 5 guys and camp with their giant pier carts all day on the pier so that nobody can use an entire rail.
> 
> Those guys who think that they own a spot on the rail.
> 
> ...


 +1 to all those.


----------



## whiteka6 (Oct 11, 2010)

People who cast at ridiculous angles and prevent casting from a 20 feet radius around them or you will guarantee a tangle.

People (usually tog fisherman from my experience) that ignore the 2 rods per person rule and bring 10 rods to hit as many spots as they can in the rocks and leave them there for 5+ hours.

People who catch a ridiculously undersized tog (or any other fish), ask their buddy what the hell fish is, get a response of I don't know and proceed to throw it in there cooler anyway.

A guy who, at the Atlantic city jetties, kept the fish he caught in an pizza box in 90+ degree weather.

On the same day as above, a guy started out with a fishing rod and reel but wasn't having any luck and ended up ditching both and just out his rig and wrapped the line around his arm and hand as he brought in. If he caught the wrong fish he could have done some serious damage to his hand.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Shooter said:


> The Ol time pier guys have earned their stripes and splinters and most would be better off if they took my daddy's advice... "Funny how you are born with 2 ears and 2 eyes and only 1 mouth, watch and listen twice as much as ya talk and ya might learn something"
> 
> You can drive into oncoming traffic all ya want, we just dont want to hear ya fuss when ya get run over.


thats just dern easy for some. they gotta learn it the hard way..........


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

Shooter said:


> The Ol time pier guys have earned their stripes and splinters and most would be better off if they took my daddy's advice... "Funny how you are born with 2 ears and 2 eyes and only 1 mouth, watch and listen twice as much as ya talk and ya might learn something"
> 
> You can drive into oncoming traffic all ya want, we just dont want to hear ya fuss when ya get run over.


 u got that right!I love it,you always got the right words for the wrong conversation.its a shame some of these boys call emselfs fishermen...i dont know u shooter but i like what u got to say..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Shooter said:


> The Ol time pier guys have earned their stripes and splinters and most would be better off if they took my daddy's advice... "Funny how you are born with 2 ears and 2 eyes and only 1 mouth, watch and listen twice as much as ya talk and ya might learn something"
> 
> You can drive into oncoming traffic all ya want, we just dont want to hear ya fuss when ya get run over.


 Funny before the net,I learned this the VERY FIRST TIME ON A PIER... Kinda don't set right reading some of the comments made in this thread... I know "ellitest,knowitalls,ole grump guys on the end",they act like they own it... Well,there are "unwritten laws on the end or t,they are there for a reason.. That reason would be so that EVERYONE,including those that haven't aquired the "ole age,stripes,and spliters" WILL CATCH THEIR FISH OF A LIFETIME!! jmho,from 40yrs of pierratting.....


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Looking for a pier with a Y on the end with a T on the end of each arm of the Y. Line tanglers can only fish on the inside of the Y.Line danglers on mid section of pier.Pluggers and kingers and drummers off the T ends of the Y.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

IDIOTS? AHOLES? $$$$$$$$. and can't cast straight. I go to fish. Not show off my Chit. I want to fish. $$$$$ gooobers are worse than newbies. I try to help. Old school. ITS FISHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PUBLIC PIER/BEACH, ETC.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Boy ya know your in bad shape when I need the AC to give me some grammer tips on how to write. Let me see if'n I can throw a few of them slashes, space marks and wiggley things in there to make it make more sence.



Shooter said:


> The Ol time pier guys have earned their stripes and splinters and respect,,,most folks would be better off if they took my daddy's advice... "Funny how you are born with 2 ears and 2 eyes and only 1 mouth, watch and listen twice as much as ya talk and ya might learn something" (from them ol time pier guys)
> 
> You can drive into oncoming traffic all ya want, we just dont want to hear ya fuss when ya get run over.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Okay I guess I got the idea on what happens at some of the piers. The only other thing I saw was,during the weekend, a guy took a piss off the pier. But nobody Was around when he did.


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

Similar things on the end of the jetties i fish in RI. But one thing that I see from time to time on the slippery rocks at night, is a guy three sheets to the wind, without Korkers. I saw one guy slip and i thought he cracked his skull when he fell between the rocks on the jetty.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

How about for the dangerous catagory....new guys fishing for large sharks without doing their homework.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

yerbyray said:


> how about for the dangerous catagory....new guys fishing for large sharks without doing their homework.


roflao!!!!!!!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

yerbyray said:


> How about for the dangerous catagory....new guys fishing for large sharks without doing their homework.


Naw they won't listen to begin with so they won't land them in the end.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Shooter said:


> Boy ya know your in bad shape when I need the AC to give me some grammer tips on how to write. Let me see if'n I can throw a few of them slashes, space marks and wiggley things in there to make it make more sence.


you Engrish nooooooooooo goot......


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

AbuMike said:


> you Engrish nooooooooooo goot......


Alst I kin say is good thing he don't try'n edit my post fer da spell'n,he'd never get nudd'n done... Between him ntkg and teo dem guys be purdy edumacated anywho...


----------



## dchfm123 (Jun 11, 2011)

My hate list.

The people that think they own the pier and that you should not be allowed to fish at the end unless you have paid your dues and learned for a few years - You were that new person at one time. Just because your a "seasoned pro" doesnt mean that you run the place, they paid just like you. Yess I am refering to those pro king fishermen that dont want the new guys learning around them.

Those that disagree with the people that use braid. If you dont want to get cut off then quit being cheap and buy the stuff yourself.

The local pier knowitalls - nuff said.

Kingfisherman who catch fish like tarpon and want to gaff them so they can get a picture. its an amazing gamefish with no food value. Cut the line once near the pier and let it go.

Those that get the key to the bait tank but wont open it until they are set up. I have seen them take and hour to set up their rigs while others have to wait on them. Open the tank when you get down there.

Funny stuff/dangerous stuff

Saw a serious fisherman fishing for flounder with a shimano 50tw. expensive setup for flounder. Seaview pier im not kidding.

Saw a guy king fishing wiht an electric reel once, infact he had 2 electric reels.

Watched someone with 200 dollar diawa reel cast a large bait on the bottom and not set his drag. he lost his setup.

missed kings due to drag being to tight.

backlashed 9/0's due to freespool being left on with clicker set on king rigs.

pier fisherman snaged on surf fishermans line. 

The guys whos wife/girlfriend comes on the pier wearing little to nothing and he does nothing but bitch at her and try to cover her up while all the other hornballs on the pier gawk at her.

The guy who cut my line last week because he was mad at me for catching so many fish while he caught none. He got mad when I told him he needed fresh bait. He didnt think I saw him cut my line. He went home one less rod and tacklebox.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I can't stand a thief. Especially one that admits to it......


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

im with you abu.only one good thing for a thief, the a$$ beatin he gets when he gets caught.needs to grow up and be a man. all he did was make him self look as bad as the guy he is talking about. sounds like a swim to shore is in order. thatll teachem


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

dchfm123 said:


> My hate list.
> 
> The people that think they own the pier and that you should not be allowed to fish at the end unless you have paid your dues and learned for a few years - You were that new person at one time. Just because your a "seasoned pro" doesnt mean that you run the place, they paid just like you. Yess I am refering to those pro king fishermen that dont want the new guys learning around them.
> 
> ...


god wher do i start.season pro or not they usually paid more to be on the end -get yer bottom rig outta here;some piers all braid some all mono -i have both why don't you?;the local pier know it all might be a jerk but he probably out fishes just about anybody;tarpon usually come to the gaff DEAD or close to it if i cut him lose hes shark bait anyways AND i don't get my rig back;any body that boast to being a thief is not welcome near my rigs and will be dealt with accordingly!!!


----------



## dchfm123 (Jun 11, 2011)

well where do I start. Im not talking about the bottom fishermen I am talking about those that paid the same as you to king fish. Is 3 dollars worth of tackle worth the life of a rare fish in most waters outside of florida. I didnt take his rod and box. I told him that if he wanted it he could go swimming and get it. I threw it over the rail. You must be that pier knowitall. You sure sound like every other one I have met.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Just what we need another SK.................


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

dchfm123 said:


> well where do I start. Im not talking about the bottom fishermen I am talking about those that paid the same as you to king fish. Is 3 dollars worth of tackle worth the life of a rare fish in most waters outside of florida. I didnt take his rod and box. I told him that if he wanted it he could go swimming and get it. I threw it over the rail. You must be that pier knowitall. You sure sound like every other one I have met.


iyam what iyam,


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

In Florida you have to have a $50 Tarpon permit to remove a Tarpon from the water. Why don't other states ? Kill a non-edible Tarpon just for a picture Geeze.........


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

dchfm123 said:


> My hate list.
> 
> The people that think they own the pier and that you should not be allowed to fish at the end unless you have paid your dues and learned for a few years - You were that new person at one time. Just because your a "seasoned pro" doesnt mean that you run the place, they paid just like you. Yess I am refering to those pro king fishermen that dont want the new guys learning around them.
> 
> ...


 You're absolutly right,I paid my dues and was then "allowed to play with the big kids"... I learned by fishing the side AWAY from those that knew what the h*ll they were doing,BECAUSE I KNEW I DIDN'T KNOW CHIT!! I've learned that you cannot learn keeping your ears and eyes closed while your mouth is flapping... As has been said before those "unwritten rules" are there for a reason.. Feel as though I know a fair amount about kinging and fishing the end of a pier after 30plus years of doing it,but DONOT consider myself the "pier knowitall".. However,someone needs a leason in knot tieing or learning how to set up their rig,will be one of the first there to help... You know why?? I want EVERY FISH CAUGHT,and absolutly hate to see folks like sk and others that THINK they know what they are about CAUSE OTHERS TO LOOSE FISH or loose their's because they (as has been said) have their ears and eyes closed while their mouth is flapping..... jmho...


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

dchfm123 said:


> well where do I start. Im not talking about the bottom fishermen I am talking about those that paid the same as you to king fish. Is 3 dollars worth of tackle worth the life of a rare fish in most waters outside of florida. I didnt take his rod and box. I told him that if he wanted it he could go swimming and get it. I threw it over the rail. You must be that pier knowitall. You sure sound like every other one I have met.


Maybe I'm confused you threw someone elses property over the rail ? You might as well have stolen it ! No I'm not a pier know it all, but I do know most of it........


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

dchfm123 said:


> I didnt take his rod and box. I told him that if he wanted it he could go swimming and get it. I threw it over the rail.


Sort of extreme payback for loosing two to three dollars worth of terminal tackle. If you were absolutely sure this guy did what you said; a simple middle finger and a comment about his sisterin front of everyone would have worked don't you think?


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Let's see if I can get this to work.It happened yesterday at the Jax Beach,Fl pier.I'll try again in the morning.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> You're absolutly right,I paid my dues and was then "allowed to play with the big kids"... I learned by fishing the side AWAY from those that knew what the h*ll they were doing,BECAUSE I KNEW I DIDN'T KNOW CHIT!! I've learned that you cannot learn keeping your ears and eyes closed while your mouth is flapping... As has been said before those "unwritten rules" are there for a reason.. Feel as though I know a fair amount about kinging and fishing the end of a pier after 30plus years of doing it,but DONOT consider myself the "pier knowitall".. However,someone needs a leason in knot tieing or learning how to set up their rig,will be one of the first there to help... You know why?? I want EVERY FISH CAUGHT,and absolutly hate to see folks like sk and others that THINK they know what they are about CAUSE OTHERS TO LOOSE FISH or loose their's because they (as has been said) have their ears and eyes closed while their mouth is flapping..... jmho...


Well put....Thank you


----------



## klingy (Mar 11, 2009)

*Braided line on pier*

I do not fish on the pier, but mostly isolated on the surf. But what is the big issue with using braid on the pier. I know it acts differently, but why is it a big deal if people are using different lines?


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

some people believe that braided line cuts through monofilament. they do not want to get their line cut.


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

Braided line is really limp. It can create a huge mess when tangled. It will slice right thru your skin too.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

This thread is interesting again.


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

OMG, I'm embarrassed to Even be a 
Planker/King/bottom fisherman after reading these comments.. :redface:
J/K 

Ya'll young'ins need to listen to us old guys...
Lordy gotta a few stories to tell...
[edit] Tourist on the End looking around, Kinger Throws Anchor, looks around all clear , Heaves Rod, and in 2 seconds or less, Tourist walks in front of Firing line, as Kinger says/yells, **HEADS UP**, well,, the tourist looks up...
Kinger cannot stop.... Nails Guys right in the forehead **AS THe tourist is looking up**, heads up.... >rolling w/laughter<...
Tourist gets WACKED right between the EYES, almost down to His nose,,,,,
Or the guy w/son holding Ray, tail swinging around Son's Calf, about to get WACKED, as DAD takes a pic W/son holding ray.. Sheesh!
Please Carry on..
opcorn:


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"You're absolutely right,I paid my dues and was then "allowed to play with the big kids"... I learned by fishing the side AWAY from those that knew what the h*ll they were doing,BECAUSE I KNEW I DIDN'T KNOW CHIT!! "

I was planning on editing this in its entirety for spelling, but realized it was a set up by DD to get me banned for swearing ........................

Pretty radical to throw both the rod and the tackle box over, I am guessing you were bigger, stronger, faster, than the fella who lost his tackle, cause if you were smaller, weaker, slower, you probably would have been swimming yourself....


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> ...However,someone needs a leason in knot tieing or learning how to set up their rig,will be one of the first there to help...


I'll testify to this. I walked out on Avon Pier in the fall to visit a friend and DD and I talked knots, drag, and casting for quite a while. He gave me a bunch of advice. He ain't no know-it-all.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Braid does not cut through mono. Cdog proved it years ago. The problem with braid is that if you ever get a wind knot, God help you. It'll wrap around mono to the point where a knife is the only solution.

I have no beef with piers or the people on them. I mostly fished piers when I started this site almost 11 years ago, which is why it's pierandsurf.com, not surfandpier.com. But as time went on, I grew to love the feeling of sand under my toes and the surf trying to knock my legs out from under me. I like the pull of a fish and working the waves to bring it in. But at this point, piers are like boats to me: a place I'll fish occasionally to hang out with friends or if a solid run is going on. 

I guess the dumbest thing I ever saw was a tourist who kept walking up behind the guys flinging gotcha plugs during a hot run of spanish mackerel. Everyone kept telling him to watch it, he got all pissy and said he'd stand where he pleased. A few casts later, someone caught him right in the the throat on a cast. His jugular spurted, curses and blood flew, and he ran off the pier with his hand on his neck and a piece of jewelry under his chin.

In terms of dangerous behavior, well I can own up to that. When I was a kid and the fishing was dead, I'd climb over the railings and crawl around under the planks like a monkey to retrieve all the snagged lures. It seemed like a good idea at the time


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

jmadre said:


> He gave me a bunch of advice. He ain't no know-it-all.


Second that emotion! I've never had the pleasure in person (though I have stayed at his place in Frisco) but I definitly consider Kenny a Know-it-all. 
In a GREAT WAY!
But what sets him apart from a lot of folks is that he is of the breed that takes as much pleasure in sharing his knowledge and years of fishing experience with any that are open to what he has to offer as he does from simply fishing.
I know that my fishing life has improved from simply reading his posts and opinions here.
TjB


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Shooter on a pier is likely to be absurd and dangerous intermittently throughout.

But while we're giving kudos to DD, Kenny you're the most generous person with their fishing knowledge that I've ever met. Thanks here too, I've learnt a lot!


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

dchfm123 said:


> well where do I start. Im not talking about the bottom fishermen I am talking about those that paid the same as you to king fish. Is 3 dollars worth of tackle worth the life of a rare fish in most waters outside of florida. I didnt take his rod and box. I told him that if he wanted it he could go swimming and get it. I threw it over the rail. You must be that pier knowitall. You sure sound like every other one I have met.


I really wouldn't recommend throwing someone's stuff over the rail. That can usually lead to an easy lawsuit against YOU. And it ain't taken nicely if you start insulting people two posts in.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Dr. Bubba said:


> Shooter on a pier is likely to be absurd and dangerous intermittently throughout.
> 
> !


 Bubba, it aint only got to be on a pier for me to be absurd and dangerous 


Garboman said:


> "You're absolutely right,I paid my dues and was then "allowed to play with the big kids"... I learned by fishing the side AWAY from those that knew what the h*ll they were doing,BECAUSE I KNEW I DIDN'T KNOW CHIT!! "
> 
> I was planning on editing this in its entirety for spelling, but realized it was a set up by DD to get me banned for swearing ........................
> 
> ....


Garbo, we know ya and you dont need Kennys help to get wacked but he did say if I get a chance to sit ya in the corner so we could all point fingers at ya and snicker


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

sand flea said:


> Braid does not cut through mono. Cdog proved it years ago. The problem with braid is that if you ever get a wind knot, God help you. It'll wrap around mono to the point where a knife is the only solution.
> 
> I have no beef with piers or the people on them. I mostly fished piers when I started this site almost 11 years ago, which is why it's pierandsurf.com, not surfandpier.com. But as time went on, I grew to love the feeling of sand under my toes and the surf trying to knock my legs out from under me. I like the pull of a fish and working the waves to bring it in. But at this point, piers are like boats to me: a place I'll fish occasionally to hang out with friends or if a solid run is going on.
> 
> ...


even the learned need to learn. You cannot control the public in a public place. You cannot control "your Friends" at all. Fishing is the last thing that you want to piss you off. If it does , quit. try bowling. $ buys zip on a beach or a pier. attitude is everthing.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Kingfshr said:


> In Florida you have to have a $50 Tarpon permit to remove a Tarpon from the water. Why don't other states ? Kill a non-edible Tarpon just for a picture Geeze.........



im not for killing tarpon in anyway, but they are edible....when i went to belize aa few years ago a local kid would spearfish for em from on the dock at night...it isnt as good as sheepshead or mahi, but id take it over bluefish anyday


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

Hey, this is getting to be a good read once again..................................

There is a reason I buy a visitor pass instead of a fishing pass............planksters are so funny, and odd.

dchm......whatever his name is makes some very good points. I know he irked a bunch of folks, but after 20 years of surf fishing at high tide and walking the piers (not fishing) at low tide, I gota agree. I'm all about learning and paying dues and respecting those who know more than I do.........................................unless they think I owe them some special treatment.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Byron/pa said:


> Hey, this is getting to be a good read once again..................................
> 
> There is a reason I buy a visitor pass instead of a fishing pass............planksters are so funny, and odd.
> 
> dchm......whatever his name is makes some very good points. I know he irked a bunch of folks, but after 20 years of surf fishing at high tide and walking the piers (not fishing) at low tide, I gota agree. I'm all about learning and paying dues and respecting those who know more than I do.........................................unless they think I owe them some special treatment.


 No special treatment,at least no more than anyone else out there would get... Use a little common sense and you're golden..No common sense is what looses fish for everyone out there,and makes for a chitty day on the planks...


----------

